# tallest plant too close to light :(



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi everyone, i need some ideas of what to do about our biggest plant out of the 2 which is in week 4 of flowering and the tallest plant is getting a bit of heat stress or something coz the buds at the top dont look as hairy as the rest.

Ideas are welcome 

PS: oh yeah, we dont have much room to move the light, it is about 10" away from the ceiling and the plants are at ground level.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2007)

DrGreenThumb said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, i need some ideas of what to do about our biggest plant out of the 2 which is in week 4 of flowering and the tallest plant is getting a bit of heat stress or something coz the buds at the top dont look as hairy as the rest.
> 
> Ideas are welcome
> 
> PS: oh yeah, we dont have much room to move the light, it is about 10" away from the ceiling and the plants are at ground level.


*You can pull them over very gently and tie them down. Be very careful when you do it so you don't break the stem.  *


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 4, 2007)

Do some LST.  As TBG said you weigh down the top and let her grow a little sideways to stop her from burning herself.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 4, 2007)

cool, i will have to do that after their night of rest


----------



## Jerseydude (Mar 4, 2007)

As TBG said, be very very careful when bending them as it can be very easy to snap the stem. I did this one time, so I 'splinted' the snapped part, and the cola turned out to be abnormally fat when harvested. 
I may be wrong, but I think this is called suppercropping.


----------



## the_riz (Mar 4, 2007)

oooOOoohh.... anyone else know anything more about supercropping??


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 4, 2007)

you can always do some supercropping on them.. twist the stems in your fingers till it feels mushy. Then bend the stem over @ a 90degree angle.

Start at the top and work your way down. By the time you are done they are going to look nasty , but you won't be removing any valuable plant matter either....

I say moleste em!, tie em down or cut em.. but something needs to be done.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 8, 2007)

oh my god that would be MURDER! :-( sorry Mr.Wakenbake, but your suggestion is going to bypass my brain. We stuck with tying her down a little so she is away from the heat from the lamp.

mushing up te stem.. pffft


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 8, 2007)

I broke the trunk of one of my plants once. She split right down the middle while trying to tie her to the wall at about 6 weeks into flowering. Other then taking another week to finish, it didnt seem to hurt bud growth.

Not that i would do the stem mashing thing myself.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 10, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> you can always do some supercropping on them.. twist the stems in your fingers till it feels mushy. Then bend the stem over @ a 90degree angle.
> 
> Start at the top and work your way down. By the time you are done they are going to look nasty , but you won't be removing any valuable plant matter either....
> 
> I say moleste em!, tie em down or cut em.. but something needs to be done.


 
I just pinch them and hold them till they get really moist and then bend them over just over a lower node and they get pretty close to the same effect as topping them except the top recovers.

Stunzeed..:headbang: 

Stunzeed..


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 10, 2007)

Bending them is probably the easiest, just do a little massaging like was mentioned.

If you are only dealing with a couple of plants and will be tending to them often, you can easily LST by hand.  Little massaging and maneuvering every day.

The one in the pic below was not even massaged...just to see what would happen, I bent it at a 90 degree angle.  Healed just fine.


----------



## jb247 (Mar 11, 2007)

I LST everything in my garden and get a better harvest than not doing it...it allows the light to get at the lower bud sites on the plant, while it does lower the production of that top bud, it is more than made up by the lower buds producing better...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## the_riz (Mar 11, 2007)

lol yeah, were LSTing a clone we took earlier this year, its looking great, well get some pics up sometime soon.. As for our tallest plant, we tied it back and tilted the light to cover both of them, and elephant man, damn, if only we had enough to bend one just to "see what happens" lol!


----------



## stein_free (Mar 11, 2007)

I've been doing the tie down on my for three weeks and as they say just be gentle and use like yarn or soft twine for your tiedowns as far as that mushing stuff wow just the word mush sounds scary  lol  peace


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 11, 2007)

It's called Supercropping mang. do a search on it. 

When LST just isn't enough and you want Fat nasty buds mang.. do some pinching. I've done a bunch of training methods.. LST, JOG, Supercropping,Topping, Fimming.... all of em... The one that I always come back to is Supercropping.. If i showed you what your stems look like after a pinching, and what the buds look like you would agree with me...

However LST is really a great tool man, and if you tie em down, push the limits man get em as low as possible and try to get the canopy as even as possible...
This allows you to lower that light and therefore you get bigger, denser buds and more of em instead of fluffy, aery buds due to all the stretching and loss of intensity of your light due to it being hung so high.


----------



## the_riz (Mar 11, 2007)

ok cool MrWB, could you post us some pics of before and after supercroping?? it definetly sounds interesting


----------

